# Vacanze



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Visto che siamo prossimi ....

Qual è  stata l'estate più bella della vostra vita.
O le estati .... e perché?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Luglio 2022)

Io...
Estate 99...girato mezza Europa  (parte dell' Est)in furgone...con quello che credevo l uomo della mia vita...
Viaggio stupendo...
Esperienza incredibile...
Col nuovo millennio però sono rinsavita...

O se vogliamo tornare indietro...un estate che ho fatto l Inter rail...
Appena 18enne...
Tanti sogni!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (27 Luglio 2022)

Ho dei bellissimi ricordi di tutte le estati della mia vita.
Durante l’Infanzia e l’adolescenza facevo un mese al mare, adoravo. 
Poi anni 90 le prime vacanze con gli amici. A seguire tutte le estati con i miei figli… ad ogni estate è legato un bel ricordo. 
Io adoro l’estate e le vacanze. 
E non vedo l’ora di partire anche se ho già fatto due viaggi in primavera.


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Luglio 2022)

Estate 89 Riccione io e una mia amica
E un sacco di riccionesi uno più bono dell'altro....

Estate 1998 giro della Corsica in moto 

Estati dal 2006 fino a 2021 Maddalena e Caprera

Nel mezzo tante altre belle vacanze Puglia,Sicilia,Trentino, Sardegna.

La migliore per età Riccione.. 

Per qualità e mare Maddalena...


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Estate 89 Riccione io e una mia amica
> E un sacco di riccionesi uno più bono dell'altro....
> 
> Estate 1998 giro della Corsica in moto
> ...


Giro della Corsica in moto è stata anche una delle mie più belle estati.
10 amici, tende itineranti, vita selvaggia, fidanzata bellissima anche se rompicoglioni. Spensierati....


----------



## Tachipirina (27 Luglio 2022)

Noi eravamo 4 coppie 
Una coppia è tornata in nave e poi treno
Gli hanno fregato la moto (una sportiva) ad  ajaccio, nel parcheggio dell'hotel , tempo di entrare e uscire a prendere lo zaino e sono rimasti a piedi.....noi li aspettavamo in spiaggia, sono arrivati in lacrime (lui) accompagnati dall'albergatore. .

A parte questa tragedia per loro,  il resto magnifico....meno male che eravamo quasi alla fine del giro, un po di vacanza l'hanno fatta, ma a che prezzo...


----------



## omicron (27 Luglio 2022)

Estate 2001, dopo il diploma, ufficialmente in vacanza con le amiche, in pratica in vacanza col mio ragazzo, c’erano anche le amiche ovviamente ma dormivano pure in un altro albergo
Abbiamo passato una settimana a ridere, giocare, mangiare e fare l’amore, ho ancora le foto fatte a mirabilandia 
Dopo la vacanza ci siamo lasciati definitivamente


----------



## Nono (27 Luglio 2022)

Ricordo la mia vacanza per il diploma ...
3 amici, una golf cabrio, una tenda, 1 milione a testa, 1 mese, tedesche, olandesi, svedesi, finlandesi, francesi, finiti i soldi e tutti a casa   
Indimenticabile


----------



## Lostris (27 Luglio 2022)

Dopo la laurea.
3 mesi all’avventura negli Stati Uniti con un’amica.

Nessun piano a parte la prima tappa, il resto deciso on the road. 
Pazzesco e indelebile.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

La vacanza più divertente quella passata a Riccione con le mie amiche per festeggiare il diploma
Quella più romantica la prima vacanza da sposata in Calabria, io e mio marito in una casetta con una vista mare da togliere il fiato...mia figlia è stata concepita li
Quella più dolce la prima vacanza con mia figlia piccolissima...in spiaggia la mattina prestissimo o la sera sul tardi...me la sono coccolata tantissimo.


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

Sicuramente sono da incorniciare le mie 3 estati da animatore in villaggio.
Pazzia pura e per 3 mesi era il RE


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Luglio 2022)

Estate 1990... non ho fatto niente di particolare, avevo 19 anni e poche libertà... ma stavo per iscrivermi all"università, nuovi sogni, nuove aspettative, mi ero liberata di un amore sbagliato, ero contenta di stare con le mie amiche e la mia comitiva del mare... quella magia non l'ho più ritrovata.
Ho avuto altre estati belle, ma non così.


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono da incorniciare le mie 3 estati da animatore in villaggio.
> Pazzia pura e per 3 mesi era il RE


ti piace vincere facile ehhhh


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Visto che siamo prossimi ....
> 
> Qual è  stata l'estate più bella della vostra vita.
> O le estati .... e perché?


io già fatte le vacanze al mare e un viaggio per l'Italia , vediamo  se ce ne scappano altri.
L'estate più bella , non saprei perchè tutte , e sono state moltissime , mi sono piaciute  sai coem dico sempre la mia vita  l'ho vissuta a tappe , cioe con amici niente viaggi solo estate al mare o al lago , sposato , rimini e riccione  , poi con figli casa al mare , 10 anni in giro per l'Italia  con roulotte, quindi Dieci anni di sardegna e ora mare puglia da 5 anni .
Di ogni posto ho vivo il ricordo di quello che ho visto e provato  , non mi lamento perchè mi sono piaciuti molto .
Se intendi anche l'estero vissute esperienze stupende con tour e anche viaggi organizzati da noi .
Mi sono tenuto sul vago quindi  se vuoi chiedi , ricorda sempre che io sono il nonno del forum quindi di esperienze ne avrei moltissime


----------



## patroclo (28 Luglio 2022)

...le prossime


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono da incorniciare le mie 3 estati da animatore in villaggio.
> Pazzia pura e per 3 mesi e
> ra il RE


Ibiza 1990
ricordo molto gli animatori del villaggio 
entravano e uscivano dalle casette delle clienti  tutti allegri e stravolti


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2022)

La domanda mi fa pensare al gioco tra i due amici in Come eravamo. “Il miglior...” dal gelato al libro, tutto per preparare la domanda alla fine “il miglior anno” quando lui comincia a elencare gli anni passati con lei.
Ne ho troppe da elencare da quella sola sola a Londra a quelle da fidanzati e quelle con i figli e con i figli pure ora a New York, in Egitto, ma anche al mare. Negli ultimi anni meno vacanze, i soldi mancano.


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ti piace vincere facile ehhhh


A mani basse


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> A mani basse


quando sono stata in un villaggio, agli animatori li avrei infilzati senza pietà, lo stesso in crociera
ma io sono acida


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ibiza 1990
> ricordo molto gli animatori del villaggio
> entravano e uscivano dalle casette delle clienti  tutti allegri e stravolti


Anche più casette al giorno


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando sono stata in un villaggio, agli animatori li avrei infilzati senza pietà, lo stesso in crociera
> ma io sono acida


Chissà se non ero io ad infilzarti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ibiza 1990
> ricordo molto gli animatori del villaggio
> entravano e uscivano dalle casette delle clienti  tutti allegri e stravolti


Beh gli animatori...devono ... animare 
Scherzi a parte... è un ottima esperienza di vita per i ragazzi...
Imparano a relazionarsi col pubblico...a condividere spazi ristretti (generalmente sono alloggiati in camera minuscole magari in 4 o 5)...
A turni lavorativi pesanti....(nei villaggi dove fanno animazione seria i ragazzi alla fine degli spettacoli serali iniziano a preparare gli spettacoli per il giorno dopo...)
Oltre però ad un gran divertimento.... ovviamente


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Chissà se non ero io ad infilzarti


tipo highlander?


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh gli animatori...devono ... animare
> Scherzi a parte... è un ottima esperienza di vita per i ragazzi...
> Imparano a relazionarsi col pubblico...a condividere spazi ristretti (generalmente sono alloggiati in camera minuscole magari in 4 o 5)...
> A turni lavorativi pesanti....(nei villaggi dove fanno animazione seria i ragazzi alla fine degli spettacoli serali iniziano a preparare gli spettacoli per il giorno dopo...)
> Oltre però ad un gran divertimento.... ovviamente


Mi sono sempre pentita di non avere fatto questa esperienza...


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La domanda mi fa pensare al gioco tra i due amici in Come eravamo. “Il miglior...” dal gelato al libro, tutto per preparare la domanda alla fine “il miglior anno” quando lui comincia a elencare gli anni passati con lei.
> Ne ho troppe da elencare da quella sola sola a Londra a quelle da fidanzati e quelle con i figli e con i figli pure ora a New York, in Egitto, ma anche al mare. Negli ultimi anni meno vacanze, i soldi mancano.


Noi (io e fidanzato) ne facciamo una all'anno, cercando di dividere quello che possiamo, e risparmiare. Ora siamo in Sicilia, a Ortigia.
Siamo stati anche a Garda, Napoli, Ischia, Vieste. Londra nel 2012, con fidanzato precedente.


----------



## ivanl (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quando sono stata in un villaggio, agli animatori li avrei infilzati senza pietà, lo stesso in crociera
> ma io sono acida


Io mai fatte vacanze in un villaggio, tranne una volta qualche anno fa in Sardegna; il giorno dell'arrivo, per prima cosa, ho individuato il 'capo' degli animatori e gli ho detto di fare in modo che nessuno di loro si avvicinasse a meno d 5 metri da me. Devo dire che non si è stupito, evidentemente non ero il primo né l'ultimo a fare una richiesta del genere


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io mai fatte vacanze in un villaggio, tranne una volta qualche anno fa in Sardegna; il giorno dell'arrivo, per prima cosa, ho individuato il 'capo' degli animatori e gli ho detto di fare in modo che nessuno di loro si avvicinasse a meno d 5 metri da me. Devo dire che non si è stupito, evidentemente non ero il primo né l'ultimo a fare una richiesta del genere


Sei uguale a mio marito


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io mai fatte vacanze in un villaggio, tranne una volta qualche anno fa in Sardegna; il giorno dell'arrivo, per prima cosa, ho individuato il 'capo' degli animatori e gli ho detto di fare in modo che nessuno di loro si avvicinasse a meno d 5 metri da me. Devo dire che non si è stupito, evidentemente non ero il primo né l'ultimo a fare una richiesta del genere


io ero con quello che poi è diventato mio marito, quando il capo animatori arrivava urlando "buongiorno spiaggia" riceveva sempre un sacco di vaffanculi   quindi già sanno, però aveva capito subito che a noi non dovevano rompere tanto
lo stesso in  crociera, a parte che noi in nave siamo stati poco perchè siamo sempre usciti, lo vedono chi non è socievole


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh gli animatori...devono ... animare
> Scherzi a parte... è un ottima esperienza di vita per i ragazzi...
> Imparano a relazionarsi col pubblico...a condividere spazi ristretti (generalmente sono alloggiati in camera minuscole magari in 4 o 5)...
> A turni lavorativi pesanti....(nei villaggi dove fanno animazione seria i ragazzi alla fine degli spettacoli serali iniziano a preparare gli spettacoli per il giorno dopo...)
> *Oltre però ad un gran divertimento.... ovviamente*


e tanta tanta gnocca se sono svegli


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e tanta tanta gnocca se sono svegli


Esattamente... generalmente gli piove dal cielo...
Io ho sentito di tutto... è anche capitato che una dello staff sia andata col marito di una cliente...la moglie ha scritto una lettera di fuoco al tour operator per descrivere il comportamento disdicevole della tipa
Ma pirla il marito che si è scopato la biologa alle Maldive ..


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> e tanta tanta gnocca se sono svegli


tanta gnocca ma a volte si accontentano anche eh


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Esattamente... generalmente gli piove dal cielo...
> Io ho sentito di tutto... è anche capitato che una dello staff sia andata col marito di una cliente...la moglie ha scritto una lettera di fuoco al tour operator per descrivere il comportamento disdicevole della tipa
> Ma pirla il marito che si è scopato la biologa alle Maldive ..


Biologa....ma pover uomo...probabilmente era solo interessato all'argomento


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanta gnocca ma a volte si accontentano anche eh


ma quello mica solo gli animatori....


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ma quello mica solo gli animatori....


no certo, ma era per dire che a volte prendono anche quello che trovano


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no certo, ma era per dire che a volte prendono anche quello che trovano


Si...come capita spesso anche ad altri che non necessariamente fanno gli animatori...


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no certo, ma era per dire che a volte prendono anche quello che trovano


Io ogni settimana sceglievo la migliore .... o le migliori   

Mi sono anche innamorato un numero di volte


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tanta gnocca ma a volte si accontentano anche eh


come si suol dire ndo cojo cojo (non so come si scrive ma il senso hai capito)


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ogni settimana sceglievo la migliore .... o le migliori
> 
> Mi sono anche innamorato un numero di volte


ma che pivello, addirittura innamorato, eri innamorato dell'amore per età immagino


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Si...come capita spesso anche ad altri che non necessariamente fanno gli animatori...


certo, ma siccome tanta gente passa tutte le settimane, hanno più scelta, a volte però la scelta  non è proprio tra gnocche...



Nono ha detto:


> Io ogni settimana sceglievo la migliore .... o le migliori
> 
> Mi sono anche innamorato un numero di volte


ho visto rimorchiare certi cofani... 


Tachipirina ha detto:


> come si suol dire ndo cojo cojo (non so come si scrive ma il senso hai capito)


ho capito sì


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ogni settimana sceglievo la migliore .... o le migliori
> 
> Mi sono anche innamorato un numero di volte


ora voglio vedere se dicono anche a te che è impossibile innamorarsi molte volte


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

ai miei tempi se chiamava voglia di scopa' (cit)


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> ora voglio vedere se dicono anche a te che è impossibile innamorarsi molte volte


Uhhhh, anche consecutivamente


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ai miei tempi se chiamava voglia di scopa' (cit)


adoro


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Uhhhh, anche consecutivamente


abbiamo il cuore grande


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> adoro


nooooo...spettacolo!!!!


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> nooooo...spettacolo!!!!


peccato la infima qualità del video


----------



## CIRCE74 (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> peccato la infima qualità del video


ma chi se ne....mi ha sempre fatto morire


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> certo, ma siccome tanta gente passa tutte le settimane, hanno più scelta, a volte però la scelta  non è proprio tra gnocche...
> 
> 
> ho visto rimorchiare certi cofani...
> ...


già vero tu capisci i geroglifici che a volte scrivo     
grande sapientona e acuta


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> già vero tu capisci i geroglifici che a volte scrivo
> grande sapientona e acuta


tanta elasticità mentale


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

io fino ai 24/5  anni mi innamoravo e disinnamoravo in tempo record e quanto era bello ..quanta passione, quanta sofferenza a volte , quante paturnie mentali, quante emozioni   
poi via via mi sono disciulata e ho tenuto i piedi per terra ponderando le emozioni

ho amato segretamente anche l'autista atm di milano quando andavo a scuola
da li in poi ho capito che dovevo darmi una regolata


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io fino ai 24/5  anni mi innamoravo e disinnamoravo in tempo record e quanto era bello ..quanta passione, quanta sofferenza a volte , quante paturnie mentali, quante emozioni
> poi via via mi sono disciulata e ho tenuto i piedi per terra ponderando le emozioni
> 
> ho amato segretamente anche l'autista atm di milano quando andavo a scuola
> da li in poi ho capito che dovevo darmi una regolata


io invece sono sempre stata vecchia, se un flirt era un flirt, era un flirt, non era innamoramento
infatti flirt "parecchi", innamoramenti pochi


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io invece sono sempre stata vecchia, se un flirt era un flirt, era un flirt, non era innamoramento
> infatti flirt "parecchi", innamoramenti pochi


io ci sono arrivata dopo l'autista del pullman (che tra l'altro era più grande e manco mi si cagava di striscio se non per ridere e scherzare tanto per occupare il tempo)


----------



## omicron (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> io ci sono arrivata dopo l'autista del pullman (che tra l'altro era più grande e manco mi si cagava di striscio se non per ridere e scherzare tanto per occupare il tempo)


se era l'autista del pullman che dico io...  occupava il tempo in un'altra maniera


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Noi (io e fidanzato) ne facciamo una all'anno, cercando di dividere quello che possiamo, e risparmiare. Ora siamo in Sicilia, a Ortigia.
> Siamo stati anche a Garda, Napoli, Ischia, Vieste. Londra nel 2012, con fidanzato precedente.


Da single si paga per due.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da single si paga per due.


Amiche?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Amiche?


Le amiche non sono single. Ho fatto qualche giorno con una.


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> come si suol dire ndo cojo cojo (non so come si scrive ma il senso hai capito)


te piace il romanesco vedo


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Luglio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> te piace il romanesco vedo


Bellissimo


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

E come dimenticare le mie vacanze dagli 11 ai 14 anni con il Centro Sportivo Italiano.
Senza genitori, mare, sport, chitarra e primi amori


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E come dimenticare le mie vacanze dagli 11 ai 14 anni con il Centro Sportivo Italiano.
> Senza genitori, mare, sport, chitarra e primi amori


O cielo....
Ma ci vuoi fare scavare nei ricordi più profondi?
Io ho fatto diversi anni in colonia
Ho imparato da lì che c erano parecchie famiglie problematiche....
Era pieno di bambini affidati ai servizi sociali e parcheggiati al mare in colonia per tutta l estate...


----------



## Nono (28 Luglio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> O cielo....
> Ma ci vuoi fare scavare nei ricordi più profondi?
> Io ho fatto diversi anni in colonia
> Ho imparato da lì che c erano parecchie famiglie problematiche....
> Era pieno di bambini affidati ai servizi sociali e parcheggiati al mare in colonia per tutta l estate...


Io ebbi la mia prima seduta spiritica con un ragazzino caduto in trance


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Luglio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ebbi la mia prima seduta spiritica con un ragazzino caduto in trance


Andiamo bene.....

Io ho conosciuto invece un sacco di teppa...
Sarà partita da lì la mia predisposizione per quelli problematici


----------

